# Tale of woe and a warning for you all !



## AdriaTwin (Sep 9, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon I was working in our van - adria twin - in our drive outside our home. Fitting new 12v connection and satellite connectors - just bought a new lcd TV with built in sat box. As I was switching ignition on and off , the keys were in the ignition, I went into the house to find the new connectors I needed to finish the job - less than 2 minutes - and the Van is driven off the drive , down the road with back doors and side sliding door open AND the mains cable ( which was plugged in the garage ) dangling behind.
Immediatly called 999 and an hour later finally get a call back from police. They had apprehended the culprit by chasing the van along Leeds Huddersfield road at up to 80mph ( in a built up area) and front police car was rammed by the Van whilst he jumped out and tried to escape. The van then continued to smash into a wall. It was recovered into a Police authorised compound and as its un drivable will remain there until the insurance company decides what theyre doing tommorrow.Our second home destroyed - a week back from 1 month tour of Spain + Portugal. and some of the contents scattered along the roads of west Yorkshire. We cant find out whats fallen out of back doors until tommorrow - being a fixed bed van the large storage area under the bed was full of chairs, table , cables, BBQ etc + all cupboards stocked with  the bits and pieces we all need on our travels.

Lessons to be learnt ? Comments please and try to make me feel better ( I realise the insurance company may not pay out because of the keys)
Steve and Kim


----------



## rab13 (Sep 9, 2012)

*feel better*

not to long ago an oap was killed trying to stop someone driving his 4x4 off his drive,at least your ok :dog:


----------



## Admin (Sep 9, 2012)

I used to own a rare car; RS2000 4x4, in fact it was one of only eight made in its colour.

One night I was putting it in the garage and as always I left the engine running while I got out to open the garage door. As I opening the door I was smacked on the head and locked in the garage as the thieves took off with my pride and joy.

The insurance tried not to pay as the keys were left in, but I stood my ground and eventually they did pay (started off with some stupid offers though). Unless your policy actually states that they will not pay if the keys are left in, they should pay.

So I do feel your pain, I know that helpless feeling.

Phil


----------



## MikeH (Sep 9, 2012)

Similar thing happened to me about 12 years ago. I`d packed our Renault Scenic ready to go away for the weekend, all I had to do was go around the back and hitch the caravan. I didn't realise, someone was watching and as soon as I was occupied, he ran across the road, jumped in and drove away.

The insurance told me because the keys were in the ignition (and the engine was running and the drivers door was wide open) they wouldn`t pay out. Ten weeks later after some wrangling, they agreed to pay out in full because I was "in attendance of the vehicle". Remember that phrase AdriaTwin, you may need it. Good luck!


----------



## Makzine (Sep 9, 2012)

Bet the insurance company say you aided the theft by leaving the vehicle unattended with the keys in it :mad1:  happened to us many years ago so be warned.  Hope the bar steward gets:idea-007: .............................but he won't :hangman icon needed::electric chair icon:  

Sorry for your loss it is so frustrating.


----------



## herbenny (Sep 9, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of this ..how awful for you both.  I hope the insurance company see fit to pay out after all it was still on your property so surely doesnt that count for something ? .......not too clued up on insurance issues, all I do know is they never seem to be worth the paper they are written on and they will squirm thier way out of anything. (my opinion only):idea:

I cant imagine how you must be feeling right now but I do hope it turns out ok for you both


----------



## Teutone (Sep 9, 2012)

very sorry for you and hope it will turn out ok for you.

I always feel a bit stupid when I take the keys out when working on my vehicles even when I just walk into the garage but guess it's not soo bad in the end to be a bit paranoid.

I am still gobsmacked about the scum walking around the streets. Just shows that you have to make sure not the ooportunist a chance to strike.


----------



## canalwheeler (Sep 9, 2012)

What a dreadful thing to happen. Of course the insurance company will try not to pay out on any pretext, but stick to your guns. There is an appeal mechanism, and they don't want to be recorded on it, so you should be OK.

But even the money won't replace your pride and joy.

There really are some evil people out there. We should all be aware of that at all times, anywhere.

Even wild camping can leave us vulnerable if we're not careful. I had someone snooping round my van in a Stoney Stratford car park at 0245, trying to peer in the windows. I'm glad I have a dog who woke me up.


Tone


----------



## Tbear (Sep 9, 2012)

Whats the betting the little git has a history of this sort of crime and fully intends to carry on. Cut his fingers off and you would get ten years and he would get a life of luxury on the state as he would be traumatised and incapable of working.:mad2::mad1:

Lets just hope they lock him up and he drops the soap in the showers. It will not help with your insurance but might make you feel you have a little justice.

Richard


----------



## iceman1956 (Sep 9, 2012)

Small consultation but you will get the vehicle back. I hope all works out and you don't have too much hassle with the insurance. 
It only goes to show we have to be vigilant at all times, because some little scrote may be watching for that moment that we turn our back for a second or two.
I fitted the outsmart the thief DEFENDER unit to mine, it not only has a tracker and an imobiliser, but the vehicle can be shut down by remote from the monitoring station, avoiding a long chase and possible damage.
I know it is a little like bolting the stable door when the horse has bolted, but may be worth considering when you finally get the vehicle back.

Caravan Trackers | Caravan Tracking Devices | Motorhome Alarm Systems |


----------



## Firefox (Sep 9, 2012)

At times like this I feel the thief should be made to pay the damages in full. The system seems content to stick people in jail for 3 months and then the slate is wiped clean. In the meantime, the victim of crime is usually left well out of pocket. It's somewhat impractical I know because it may take a lifetime to pay off £30,000 or £40,000 but the insurance company should pay out and the debt should be owed to them.


----------



## AdriaTwin (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for all your good wishes.
Any more insurance experts still out there ?
I`ll keep you all informed as to what happens next.
Steve


----------



## Tbear (Sep 9, 2012)

Steve,

You have my respect for your calm and good humoured attitude to it all. Personally I would be with Runnach setting up a De-Nading party.

Richard


----------



## Airecraft (Sep 9, 2012)

I know it's a slim chance but if the thief owns anything like a vehicle or house don't hesitate to sue the ar$e off him to reclaim your losses. Don't rely on the insurance Co. to do this,  small claims are straightforward and you can do them yourself.  If there is any valuable asset try and get a court order freezing it before you start proceedings.
Best of luck.
Andy


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 9, 2012)

so sorry to hear this, its horrible, nothing i could say will make you feel better, lets just hope the ins comp are kind to you


----------



## lotty (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your van. I hope you do get the insurance to cover the damage. thankfully you are not hurt.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 9, 2012)

Absolute and utter bummer. I really, really feel for you. 

I'm right behind the de-nading gang and also hope the insurance company cough up - make sure you fight them hard if they are awkward bughas.


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 9, 2012)

cant say more thans already been said but we really feel for you mate hope you get sorted real soon
id cut they re thumbs off........... what total sh1theads


----------



## Merlin59 (Sep 9, 2012)

What an absolute nightmare for you both. I can only echo what others have said and hope you don't get too much grief from the insurance people and can put this nasty episode behind you. Thanks for sharing your story. I'm sure I'll be a bit more vigilant in future but thankfully these sort of incidents are relatively rare.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 9, 2012)

As we will soon be approaching the first frosts, it is worth remembering that on a frosty morning, people often start their vehicles and leave them running to defrost on their drives whilst they have a coffee or whatever. The scumbags have got wise to this and will look out for vehicles ticking over on a frosty morning.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 13, 2012)

Airecraft said:


> I know it's a slim chance but if the thief owns anything like a vehicle or house don't hesitate to sue the ar$e off him to reclaim your losses. Don't rely on the insurance Co. to do this,  small claims are straightforward and you can do them yourself.  If there is any valuable asset try and get a court order freezing it before you start proceedings.
> Best of luck.
> Andy



definitely a slim chance in huddersfield. they dont own anything so think its ok to nick yours:mad2: best of luck :goodluck:


----------



## QFour (Sep 13, 2012)

Robmac said:


> As we will soon be approaching the first frosts, it is worth remembering that on a frosty morning, people often start their vehicles and leave them running to defrost on their drives whilst they have a coffee or whatever. The scumbags have got wise to this and will look out for vehicles ticking over on a frosty morning.



Don't be daft they don't get up that early :nicethread:


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Sep 13, 2012)

On the subject of opportunists, I had my wallet stolen from my trousers last weekend at the Carfest North festival. I am usually a bit ocd about locking doors etc but we had a guest sleeping in a pup tent under the wind out awning and I decided to leave the hab door unlocked incase our guest need to use the loo. 
Some scrote opened the door at 4am (they woke Mrs B) and reached in to the passenger captains chair and rifled through my trousers and removed my wallet. Mrs b woke me up but we both thought it was our guest and went back to sleep. It is the first and last time ever the hab door has been unlocked during the night and has been an expensive mistake.
In 1992 at Glasto I also had my tent sliced open and my things stolen. I see a pattern....


----------



## kenspain (Sep 13, 2012)

I am realiy sorry to to say this and i expect i will get a lot of s--t from this but any one who leaves it runnng with the keys inside can not come on here hoping we will fell sorry for you. I  hope all go,s well for you.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 13, 2012)

bodgeitnscarper said:


> On the subject of opportunists, I had my wallet stolen from my trousers last weekend at the Carfest North festival. I am usually a bit ocd about locking doors etc but we had a guest sleeping in a pup tent under the wind out awning and I decided to leave the hab door unlocked incase our guest need to use the loo.
> Some scrote opened the door at 4am (they woke Mrs B) and reached in to the passenger captains chair and rifled through my trousers and removed my wallet. Mrs b woke me up but we both thought it was our guest and went back to sleep. It is the first and last time ever the hab door has been unlocked during the night and has been an expensive mistake.
> In 1992 at Glasto I also had my tent sliced open and my things stolen. I see a pattern....



You see a panttern get you eyes tested you left the doors open what do you think they will knock the door before the nick it wake up man.


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Sep 13, 2012)

kenspain said:


> You see a panttern get you eyes tested you left the doors open what do you think they will knock the door before the nick it wake up man.



Says the person who never makes a mistake. It must be great to be perfect.:bow:


----------



## n brown (Sep 13, 2012)

in all my years.left some dog **** covered kids shoes out once,they went[parked up next to gyppoes in la rochelle]left a towel on a mirror,that went,just forgot it.rest of the time stayed aware and alert.you leave stuff lying around not nailed down,its gone.law of nature


----------



## kenspain (Sep 13, 2012)

bodgeitnscarper said:


> Says the person who never makes a mistake. It must be great to be perfect.:bow:



I am not perfect by any means but i read on sites like this and take it i all in i have had lots of things go wrong in my life because i did not take advice from others on this site so dont just look and forget look at other members have bean through and lean .


----------



## n brown (Sep 13, 2012)

i'll just add a bit on this from my experience.there's junkies out there who will see a coat on the backseat of a car and will put the window in to get it as  a swap for a wrap.it's hard to imagine, if you're not familiar with that world,which is all around us,how desperate the people are.and now we're getting people in from the poorer countries of europe,don't dare call me racist,they're skint and you look rich.what do you think might happen?everybody needs to feed their family you have to get a bit sharper to hold on to what's yours.


----------



## Wind Dancer (Sep 14, 2012)

I have had occasion to leave my MH running when I'm outside of it.  Whenever I do, I use the spare keys to lock the doors.


----------



## Sparks (Sep 14, 2012)

Post deleted


----------



## n brown (Sep 14, 2012)

my key comes out when its running,don't think it should,never had an lt before. handy though


----------



## AdriaTwin (Oct 14, 2012)

*Update*

Firstly, thanks for all your support and suggestions.
Secondly just to recap on the facts : the van was stolen from our drive (private property! ) whilst I was installing a new Sat Tv , connecting to roof mounted dish and to 12v electrics. The keys were in the ignition to facilite finding the live 12v connection which folds the dish on start up BUT the engine was not running at the time of the theft.

The van was recovered by the police and returned in a damaged state to our drive on instructions from the insurance company - Royal Sun Alliance ( through Caravan Guard ) but could not be moved (undrivable) to a repairer whilst RSA investigated our claim for the collision damage caused by the thief before he was apprehended and charged. It was also unlockable due to major damage to the drivers door which had a 6 inch gap from its frame - central locking inoperable .
Finally after over 4 WEEKS deliberation, during which time RSA would not confirm if it was still insured, a judgement of CLAIM DENIED resulted. 
So we then were able to instruct a repairer to take it  to their premises in order to give an accurate estimate of repair. We must now find the £7000 reqiured ourselves in order to get it on the road again sometime in November.
As some suggested we could hire a Solicitor to help with an appeal to RSA. I contacted one with experience in this type of theft and was left with doubts of the success of this option when challenging a company with the clout of RSA. The process would probably go to court and take yers rather than months and still with no gurantee of success and prove expensive and very STRESSFUL , which after the last months trauma and stress, we could do without.
Therefore we have decided not to take this course of action and instead persue a Victim Support Compensation scheme claim, which involves the court which will judge the thief, and police recomendations. 
BUT as the guilty b***ard has no assets ( Traveller origin - am I  being politically correct  enough? ) this could  result
in a paltry weekly payment, if any, before he disapeers back to obscurity.

Trying to look on the bright side at least we will get our pride and joy back on the road AND no one was hurt or worse in the incident.

Insurance companies ! dont you just love them ?


----------



## 182570 (Oct 14, 2012)

Try making a claim through the insurance ombudsman,I had exactly the same happen to me and the insurance wouldn't pay out,so I put a claim in to the ombudsman.It's a fairly lengthy process(twelve months before I got a decision}but in the end I won,this was also the same insurance co.it doesn't cost anything(or at least it didn't seven years ago)and you don't need a solicitor.


----------



## ivecotrucker (Oct 14, 2012)

At times like this it can pay to have kept all your servicing invoices, new tyre receipts etc etc. We had an old car stolen years ago & Insurance Co insisted it would have been in poorish condition due to its' age & mileage etc but I was able to up their offer by proving it had recently had 4 new tyres. I also demanded to know what their "valuation" evidence was & had they actually inspected their quoted comparables - turned out they were all up North big city second hand sales & thus a totally different market to uz down 'ere (and No, they hadn't seen any of their quoted 'comparable' car sales). Took me a year altogether but finally got a reasonable offer out of them. Methinks they rely on people who have to accept a quick (low) payout in order to finance their replacement car.


----------



## Devonlad (Oct 15, 2012)

Write to them telling them you are taking the case to the Insurance ombudsman, it cost them (not you) around £500 just to look into it. Good Luck


----------



## invalid (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi,
Our last van was at a company that specialised in doing MH repairs, two weeks later came back to find everything stripped from van and I mean everything, they had stolen anything that could be removed and done a runner, their landlord then proceeded to steal both front wheels and impounded the MH to cover their none payment of rent. I explained to him that he had no right to take our van in recompenses and am not sure if the presence of the police or my 6’5” 21stone influenced him.
Had a fight with insurance company as they said this was a new one on them, strange when the police checked up on the specialist company they had done it before, wow what has happened to the Britain I was brought up in?


----------



## fishy & Nina (Oct 15, 2012)

:goodluck:

'nuff said!


----------

